# The cost of pet food



## RobinWren (Aug 31, 2022)

It is no wonder that some families return their fur babies sighting the cost of food for them. Today I bought dog food $79.99 Canadian. GST $4 PST $5.60 that is nearly $10 in taxes on top of the price of the food. Luckily I had a $5 coupon or else the cost would be $89.59. I am very fortunate that I can afford that, they have now started pet food banks here which I think is a great idea.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 31, 2022)

RobinWren said:


> It is no wonder that some families return their fur babies sighting the cost of food for them. Today I bought dog food $79.99 Canadian. GST $4 PST $5.60 that is nearly $10 in taxes on top of the price of the food. Luckily I had a $5 coupon or else the cost would be $89.59. I am very fortunate that I can afford that, they have now started pet food banks here which I think is a great idea.


How much are you buying at once?


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 1, 2022)

That is a bag of Acana, I only buy one bag at a time, it will last a month.


----------



## Remy (Sep 1, 2022)

Pet food is expensive. I feed my cats Science Diet right now. They were on the Royal Canin but you have to have a prescription for that and I basically don't have a vet right now.

I also feed the 3 fixed ferals and a newer un-neutered male at my workplace. I get Purina One for them and sometimes mix in a higher brand especially in colder weather. It adds up. But I could never return a pet of my own for food cost reasons. I'd make it work. 

This should tick people off. This channel has multiple Petsmart dumpster haul videos.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 1, 2022)

My dogs are family and I would sacrifice for them. I carry pet insurance because vets are extremely expensive in Reno. I spend 50/month feeding my 2 tiny Maltese.


----------



## deaver (Sep 2, 2022)

I found ordering pet food online from chewy.com was cheaper then local stores and had items the locals did not


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 2, 2022)

I watched a few videos posted on YouTube by veterinarians who all said that while you're paying more, pet foods are getting less nutritious. Two of them said that the best, most nutritious catfood (I have a cat) for the lowest price is made by an independent pet food company called Dave's.

I ordered a case of Dave's canned catfood from Amazon. Each can contains 18% to 24% actual meat. The best-selling, most affordable US brands contain 1% to 3% actual meat. That list includes Friskies, Fancy Feast, Blue Buffalo, Iams, and others. Dave's costs the same as the ones I used to buy, Friskies and Meow Mix, and Pixel _loves_ it.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 2, 2022)

My dogs eat dry kibble, a national brand, my vet approves of their diet.  No, I can afford to feed the best anymore but I did make sure with the vet.  They do get some veggies as treats, carrots and fresh green beans raw.  They love sweet peas and pumpkin from the can.  I just mix a little in the kibble.  Once a month there is a fried egg with their medicine.


----------

